# New Vallis Dead



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok so I added 3 new vallisnerius spiralis to my tank last week, and they are all dead already. I did a water change at weekend and added 'Leaf Zone' as I usually do for my amazon sword, which is in good health. My lights are on 11 hours a day.
When i bought the plants it was during my lunch time at work so i put them in a glass of tapwater (chlorinated) for the afternoon and transferred them to my tank when i got home from work. Then next day my lights timer never came on so they were without light till mid afternoon when i noticed it. Are these two factors enough to kill the plants?:rock:

I am going to buy some more on my way home from work tonight so i can transfer them within 15 minutes.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

I doubt that having the lights off for an afternoon would kill even a stressed plant. As for the chlorinated water, that might of had an affect. Every carnivorous plant I ever grew was sensitive to chlorine. I suspect that that was the cause of the death of your plants. Chlorine is put in water for the soul purpose of killing things (namely bacteria and other pathageons) and is more than potent enough to kill many plants.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Right thanks, maybe the temperature affected them too, my lfs guy told me they are sensitive to temperatures too.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> Right thanks, maybe the temperature affected them too, my lfs guy told me they are sensitive to temperatures too.


 Straight Vallisneria are fairly durable when it comes to water temp (68 to 82f) It was probably the chlorine


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

It is actually quite simple to rid the tapwater of its chlorine. 
Just aerate it well before you let it into your tank.
Then it's a matter of rather simple chemical reactions, and the chlorine content of the water will be down to an isignificant minimum.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Just get a bottle of dechlorinator, its like 4 bucks and lasts mad long. go to LFS


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

possibly your fish ate them


----------

